# Stuffed pork tenderloin?



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Thinking of grilling/smoking a stuffed pork loin today. Any suggestions of what to put inside?


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

A buddy turned me on to stuffed venison tenderloin this past season. I bet it would be great for pork chops.First marinate with Moores. Wrap it around cream cheese and jalapeno. Then wrap the outside with a strip of bacon. The meat is better if tenderized.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Sliced Green apples and golden raisins. Put a sweet rub on the loin and wrap in bacon. &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;. I have an awesome rub if you want the recipe. Do not over cook it,


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Have you done one before? My family LOOOOOVES mine. Take it, cut it down the middle like a butterfly but only cut about halfway thru then cut those halves the same way, cover with a towel and hammer out careful to not bust thru the cuts, you want it to stay intact. I put a layer of cream cheese, rosemary, spinach your favorite seasonings and sea salt and ground pepper, apples, onions cranberries are all good too depending on what you have on hand. To close it wrap it in the thick pepper bacon and pin it with tooth picks. The bacon keeps it from drying out. Cook in oven or on the grill as desired. Good luck, post some pictures!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

There is a precious post a few pages back. It was cream cheese mango pineapple and a few other things. Made it twice after reading about it. Excellent combination of ingredients.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------

